# New foster kitten - pics! (warning: graphic)



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Charlie was a stray barncat who we took in just today.

Vet is tomorrow and hopefully they can save his eyes, or atleast not have to remove them. On our fixed income (SO out of work) we can only do so much for poor little Charlie before it is just better to put him out of his misery. :sad: We figured he's better off here, where we can TRY and help than freezer this winter in a barn (or dying of his infected eyes).

He's SUCH a sweet cat.  How anyone can let it get this far, I have no idea. Thankgod some lovely woman called me. You can -smell- the infection near his face.. and yet, he still purrs like a motor boat and kneads his blankets when he's getting rubbed.

I'm a sucker, but I'm in love already.. and he's not even BLACK!  

Enough talk! Meet Charlie!

Charlies temp Kitty Motel









His eyes

















Eating some EVO w/meat















\









Enjoying a scratch









After dinner clean up


























Lots of prayers would be appreciated. We're hoping he can live a long and full life - but we're not sure he's doing well enough (he's been infected a few months).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lots of good thoughts being sent your way. atback


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Marie, Charlie and I appreciate it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh poor baby  , I hope he'll be ok  .


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_*sending good thoughts and healing wishes that Charlie can be helped*_


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Poor little fella :-( I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## Jeckel (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor boy! Hopefully his eyes can be saved and he gets better!

You're doing a great thing caring for him!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor baby, he must be in so much pain. I hope the vet thinks that he can help him.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Well! Charlie is now a Charlotte! :O

We figure we can still call her Charlie, though. Which is good! She will get to keep her eyes, although she will never see again.  I be she will be fine with that though. Cats never feel bad for themselves like people do. 

Vet has her on BNP for her eyes, an antibiotic for the infection, deworming (some new topical one, like Revolution but not), Lysine to add in her food, and a special "vet food" to gain weight (probably full of grains and gross filler.. but she'll likely get it mixed with raw meat  ).

She is resting in her crate now, and has to stay there for a few weeks (eye infection can be passed on to other cats).

In a few weeks we will get her spayed, and she should be good to go! I'm just sooo happy she didn't need to have her eyes removed or worse!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That is great news about Charlie!!


----------



## Felicis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm so glad for her. You're right about cats not feeling bad for themselves. She'll still lead a happy life! You're an awesome person for helping this little one. :luv


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm glad she is doing so well. She is certainly lucky that you are the one to be caring for her. She looks like such a sweet cat.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

She is allllways cleaning herself.


































Fuzzy, but you can see her eyes (and her tongue!)

















Relaxing.

















Attacking her blanket!









































(excuse my messy floor! it's our doorway to outside and we drag a lot of gravel/stones/twigs/leafs in the house)

















So cute!

















She "meets" Betty (didn't hiss at all, just meow'd at her)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is adorable and I think it is wonderful that she is feeling well enough to play and wrestle with her blanket. Will she retain some vision in her left eye? That one doesn't seem as bad off as her right eye.
What a trooper! :luv 
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

That's what the kittens I have looked like when I got them - one had the complete red in the eye and got over it -- but Jinx died.

The other kittens had it but not so bad and right now all are healthy and happy. I wish the same for Charlie.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I guess the vet now says she MAY see again - but it's really a crapshoot. We just wait and see! I hope she CAN see, and I think she can a little now... just the way she reacts to certain things. 

She is a purr-machine! She pretty much doesn't stop purring while she's with you. Such a sweet little girl.


----------



## MEOWx4 (Apr 22, 2009)

he is soooo adorable!!!! I will be praying for him, sending lots of love to Charlie!! :luv :luv :luv


----------



## qtsam111 (Oct 4, 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot view the pictures, but reading your story makes me so sad! Although of course she doesn't seem bothered by it...probably bothers people more than the kitty! I'm so glad to hear she's doing well!


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Any update on Charlie? I'm curious to hear how she's doing. :luv


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for bringing this up! 

Charlie is wonderful. She has some vision, but only in her right eye.. and unfortunately the third eyelid has adhered to the top - so what little she can see is covered by the third eyelid. The vet can remove it, but the surgery is expensive and we will have to wait a few years to have it done (the adhesion causes no pain or distress, so instead of spending the money now when things are tight - we are waiting until things are better. The vet agrees that she will be fine until then). The left eye is completely useless and she will never see out of it. It has way too much scar tissue and clouding.

She runs around like a crazy girl, plays, climbs the highest cat tress with ease. She is a talker, and loooooves her Daddy (my boyfriend) more than food (which she REALLY loves). She also plays with our dogs, whom she adores as well.

Speaking of how much she loves her food... we raw feed. The other day we tossed down some "kibble like" treats.. the four older cats scarfed them down (OMG MCDONALDS YUM!). Charlie wandered around.. sniffing the treats.... looking at the other cats eating them (I say looking, but it's really more listening) then sniffing the treats again. She was so confused! "What the heck are these and WHERE IS MY MEAT?!?!" LOL

Looking through a gift we got at Xmas timeL









Trying a dehydrated treat:









Wrestling with our (new at the time) puppy:

















Chillin' in the cat tree:









Gazing lovingly at her Daddy:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The love between Charlie and her Daddy is palpable in that picture :luv . She looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing story! 

Little Charlie looks so happy in the last pictures.... you did a great job!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2010)

She's beautiful! and I'm thrilled she's come through all her trauma. Seeing her looking so healthy and happy has made me feel all warm inside. She's obviously a tough cookie.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

He's adorable! Poor baby, I hope they can fix up his eyes!


----------

